# Applet in IE ausführen



## James (31. Aug 2005)

Hallo ich habe ein Applet und möchte es gerne im internet explortr ausführen. nun habe ich ein jar File erstellt und ein dazugehöriges html file welches das Applet laden sollte! Wenn ich es nun ausführe kommt in der sun Java Konsole folgende Fehlermeldung!

Exception in thread "Thread-4" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException
	at sun.net.www.ParseUtil.decode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.file.Handler.openConnection(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.file.Handler.openConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URL.openConnection(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.getAccessControlContext(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.getClassLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createAppletThread(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.init(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createClassLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.appletInit(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.viewer.LifeCycleManager.initAppletPanel(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.viewer.IExplorerPluginObject$Initer.run(Unknown Source)

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Aug 2005)

tscha, dein Applet möchte eine URL aufrufen und da is wohl ein Syntaxfehler in dem URL-String


----------



## Guest (31. Aug 2005)

Und wie kann man diesen Fehler beheben?


----------



## Sky (31. Aug 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wie kann man diesen Fehler beheben?


Wie sieht denn dein dazugehöriger Code aus !?


----------



## Guest (1. Sep 2005)

Das bringt mich auf eine bzw frage! Mein Applet besteht aus 5 klassen muss ich dies im html File angeben?

Mein html Code sieht nun wie folgt aus!

<html>
<head>
<title>Battelship</title>
</head>
<body>
<applet code="BaseApplet.class" width=500 height=600>
</applet>
</body>
</html>


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Sep 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das bringt mich auf eine bzw frage! Mein Applet besteht aus 5 klassen muss ich dies im html File angeben?


Nein, es genügt die Klasse, die von Applet abgeleitet ist, bzw. die Klasse, die die init()-Methode enthält.
Falls dein Applet in einem Jar-Archiv steckt, musst du das auch noch im _archive_-Tag angeben.


----------



## Guest (1. Sep 2005)

Ok warum kommt dann dieser Fehler? Habe ich vielleicht in Java was falsch Programmiert?


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Sep 2005)

Da verweise ich einfach mal auf die Antwort von Bleiglanz.
...achso, ohne Code lässt sich diese Frage wohl nicht sicher beantworten.


----------



## Guest (2. Sep 2005)

OK welche Codeteile soll im mal posten?


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Sep 2005)

Wie wär's mit der Methode, in der die IllegalArgumentException geworfen wird?


> Exception in thread "Thread-4" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException


----------

